# weathering



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

I have some buildings that I would like to weather. two are red brick, and the others are wooden. but there are so many weathering products,out there and never have done weathering before. I just don't what to use. 
can anyone help me out ?

Ron


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I use the Bragdon weathering powders. Don't get the cheap powders as they don't have as much pigment. What's nice about using the powders is that if you don't like how it turned out, you can just wipe with a wet cloth and start over. Once you like the appearance, seal it up with dull-cote.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Also search for and read up on using 'washes'. I use several washes to tone down the overall appearances and to add the 'dirt in the cracks' look then finish up with powders.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> I use the Bragdon weathering powders. Don't get the cheap powders as they don't have as much pigment. What's nice about using the powders is that if you don't like how it turned out, you can just wipe with a wet cloth and start over. Once you like the appearance, seal it up with dull-cote.


 Is the dull -coat a spray on polyurethane and are both the powders and dull -coat readily available @ any hobby store.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Testors 'Dullcoat' is a lacquer and is available in my two local hobby shops in both spray cans and jar.
There are a few other flat clear paints that work like 'Dullcoat'.

The local 'train only' shop carries the Bragdon powders. The only LHS does not.

You would need to visit or call your LHS to find out if they carry these products.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

FYI....I use flat clearcoat available in the large spray can from Home Depot. Much cheaper than the Testors brand and works just as well.

If you have any artist pastels, you can make your own powders for weathering by simply grinding them down with some sandpaper.


----------

